# the best lookin f-150 i've ever seen



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

this guy's from woodstock...this thing is INSANE 


here it is normal....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

4 wheel steering...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

hydraulics....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

compared to a HUGE f-150 on 37's....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 3, 2005)

Not too bad, if it was  acrew cab it would have been even better.

Jim


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

cranked all the way up....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

and another...imagine seein this beast on the road!!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

sorry for all the pics...im obsessed !!!

the tail lights were replaced w/ speakers


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

the specs....

Wilwood  1 Ton Disc Brakes     7/26/2004  
Diamond Audio  10 6.5" Speakers     4/20/2004  
Diamond Audio  2 1200Wx1 Amplifiers     4/20/2004  
Accele  2 15" Monitor (Rear Doors)     4/20/2004  
Diamond Audio  2 15" Subwoofers     4/20/2004  
Accele  2 6.8" Monitor (Visors)     4/20/2004  
Diamond Audio  2 600Wx4 Amplifiers     4/20/2004  
Rockwell  2.5 Ton Axles     7/26/2004  
Ohio  250 Amp Altenator     4/20/2004  
Accele  4 Color Cameras     4/20/2004  
Custom  4 Link Suspension     7/26/2004  
Optima  5 Yellow Top Batteries     11/4/2004  
Michelin  52.9" Tires      7/26/2004  
TJ's  6 Audio/Video Switches     4/20/2004  
Alpine  7" Flip Down Monitor     4/20/2004  
Line-X  Bedliner     11/4/2004  
Custom  Black & Yellow Suede Interior     4/20/2004  
Alpine  CD/DVD/Navigation W/ 7" Monitor     4/20/2004  
Gibson  Complete exhaust system     11/4/2004  
Eclipse  DVD Player     4/20/2004  
Custom  Fender Flares     11/4/2004  
Custom  Fiberglass Overhead Console W/ Speakers     4/20/2004  
Custom  Fiberglass Subwoofer Enclosure     4/20/2004  
Custom  Fiberglass Taillight Speaker Enclosures     4/20/2004  
Custom  Front & Rear Driveshafts     7/26/2004  
NoWack  Hydraulic Steering     7/26/2004  
NoWack  Hydraulic Suspension System     7/26/2004  
Custom  Manual Locking Hubs     7/26/2004  
Custom  Painted Interior Pieces     4/20/2004  
Custom  Painted Suspension     7/26/2004  
Sony  Playstation 2     4/20/2004  
TJ's  Playstation 2 Installation Kit     4/20/2004  
Accele  Pro Strobes     4/20/2004  
Custom  Rear Steer w/ Crab Option     7/26/2004  
Custom  Subframe with chrome Ford Oval     7/26/2004  
Custom  Two-Piece Wheels     7/26/2004  
Dynamat  Xtreme Bulk Pack     4/20/2004  
TJ's  Yellow Neon     4/20/2004  


we added the things up (estimate) and got over a hundred grand


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks like fun. Aaahhhhh the follies of youth!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

jim- i heard that..but then again...when its got that much done to it...you barely even notice


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

a friend of mine with a show car said he was at a show and this guy was there....

he said the guy took it out on the road for a couple miles and had to stop cause he was scared he couldn't make it under an overpass...

we also found out his other vehicle is a stock ford ranger 2wd   if that's not like night and day i don't know what is.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jun 3, 2005)

how do u get in it


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 3, 2005)

a ladder i guess...even cranked down it looks hard...and i don't see a mod that says "step bars"


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 3, 2005)

The reason he drives a Ranger is because the F-150 maybe gets 5 miles to the gallon and if he takes it too fast around a corner it will probably flip over. I don't exactly know the height, but there is a law that won't allow a vehicle on the rode if it is over a certain height at the back bumper. I'm sure he is pushing it. Overall it is a nice show queen, but it has no practical application.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 3, 2005)

Dustin - I am pretty sure that truck is way over the limit of bumper height.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 3, 2005)

I saw that thing the other day at Southern Off Road . It is pretty impressive, but not good for much other than lookin at and going to car shows. But still pretty cool.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 3, 2005)

That guy thru a lot of money into that Truck.I quess he uses it for show cause its not good for anything else now.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 3, 2005)

Paint it pink then let's talk.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 5, 2005)

aw phil----shoulda known you'd bring that up


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I could have spent an extra $195 and had MAACO paint it any other color besides school bus yellow (or GeauxLSU pink).

The Snakeman


----------



## short stop (Jun 7, 2005)

Betcha That Thing Gets Almost 4 Miles Per Gallon!!!!!!


----------



## jason308 (Jun 8, 2005)

I reckon if you've got money to burn why not? One thing I have never understood though: What's with the hydraulics? And why in the elmo would you spend all that money lifting that truck, slappin those monster tires under there, not to mention drivetrain mods, and never put it in 4 wheel drive or go throught the woods??


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

i agree w/ that one...i'd of rather spent that money on a mud boggin, rock crawlin monster


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad.........*

Best Lookin' can never be in the same sentence with "F-150"!!!!!!!!

Those two just don't go together........


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

pleeeeeeease.....them ol ugly dodges don't compare!!!!

hmm...let see here


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

Or.....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

*an analogy for  HT2*

dodge =


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

ford =


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad.........*

Like I've said before...........

Opinions vary and everybody's got 'em...........

Personally, I'd rather pull a Dodge than ride in a Ford anyday!!!!!!!!!!

_FORD = FOUND ON ROAD DEAD!!!!!!!!!!_

     

Looks don't mean nothin' if'n it's sittin' in the shop..........


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad..........*

Yeah, keep on dreamin' bud.........

Keep on Dreamin'............

I'd imagine your a "UGA" fan too???????

That pretty much explains a lot about you..........


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

and last but not least...the little chevy boys=


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

yea yea...how many trannies have you been thru in the last 10k miles


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad............*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> yea yea...how many trannies have you been thru in the last 10k miles


I got right close to 100,000 miles on my Dodge and still have the original Tranasmission in thar........(Knock Knock).......

YOU??????????


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm runnin strong on 11k 

in all honestly i had problems w/ one in a '01 f-250 4-door diesel at 90k miles i think it was HOWEVER it was on 38.5" tires so it was almost expected


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

i'm still waitin to get attacked by all the chevy people


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad........*

Naw I'm just pokin' fun back at you...........

I've owned them all..........

Dodge, Chevy/GMC and a Ford........

In all honesty Ford's aren't all that bad, except for the gas mileage and I think the reason I kinda got away from them was because the one I had was the 351 engine and it would pass everything but a gas station...........The fuel mileage was Horrible!!!!!!! I'm sure that's since changed with the different engines of today.........

I like my Dodge, but truth be known if the Chevy/GMC dealers would have gotten their heart right on prices, I would have bought a GM product.........I had a GMC pick-up for 7 years with 185,000 miles on it and it was a great truck........But, when it came time to buy another truck, all the dealerships pretty much said........."This the price........If you want it, buy it.......If not, somebody else will".........Kinda made me a little ill...........Therefore I went with a Dodge..........

I gotta tell ya though..........

I really, really like the Dodge 3500 with the Cummins in them........That is a strong, strong truck and rides like a Cadillac..........

Little bit out of my price range though.......


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

just a little secret between me and you...when i was in the new truck market those dodge's were purty temptin. i mean dang...you get a heck of a lot more truck for a lot cheaper...and you can't use reliability as an excuse cause the dang things got a hundred thousand mile warranty. buuuut... i just couldn't bring myself to do it


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 8, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I gotta tell ya though..........
> 
> I really, really like the Dodge 3500 with the Cummins in them........That is a strong, strong truck and rides like a Cadillac..........
> 
> Little bit out of my price range though.......




My grandparents have a 3500 to pull their 5th wheel camper. It is a beast of a truck. It hauls the 32 ft. camper like it is nothing. Like you said it rides and drives like a Cadillac. I couldn't believe it the first time I drove it. Now you can't keep me out of it when I have the chance to drive it.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad..........*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> just a little secret between me and you...when i was in the new truck market those dodge's were purty temptin. i mean dang...you get a heck of a lot more truck for a lot cheaper...and you can't use reliability as an excuse cause the dang things got a hundred thousand mile warranty. buuuut... i just couldn't bring myself to do it



I can relate..........

I might even buy a Ford if'n they was close to givin' them away...........


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

now i will give dodge this... a silver lifted 2500 say on about 37's is one of the best lookin lifted trucks on the rd. seems like they sit 3" higher than chevy's stock...


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 8, 2005)

*Only one reply for that...*

more money than SENSE!


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*P S E.........*



			
				PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> more money than SENSE!


I'll 2nd that!!!!!!!

Liftin' them trucks up and spendin' all that money??????

I just don't get it.......

I never did it on any truck I had, so I guess that's why it just seems a little bit "unecessary" to me......

But that "MORE MONEY THAN SENSE FITS IN PERFECTLY"!!!!!!    

I'll give 'em this though..........They do look good!!!!!!!

Especially when somebody else is drivin' 'em.......


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't think its more money than sense. Just look at some people who have way more 4 wheelers than needed or somebody that has 20 rifles. You don't need that many. Heck look at people that spend thousands on a hunting lease. I think that is a waste of money. But that is there money and they should spend it like they want to. I don't like trucks that have been lifted to a height that is not practical, but in some applications it is worth it and it does look good.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Dustin.........*

The one's of us that said that are just a bit older.........

We've been there and seen other's do as you said with their trucks.......

Ain't nothin' wrong with doin' it.......It's just what you like......Guns do go up in value though........    

A lot of them trucks don't after tinkering with them..........  

It's all what interest a person............

My brother in law once bought a brand new full size Ford Bronco.........Within 3 days after purchasing it, he completely tore it apart.........Big Tire, New Wheels, Lift kit, etc..........If he could do it he did it........Approx. 6 months later he lost it (long story).........He had to completely put the original items back on like it was when he purchased it.........And, Oh yeah...........The warranty was "VOIDED" when he did what he did.........I just didn't see the purpose of doin' that until that truck is "PAID FOR IN FULL"!!!!!!!! Then it's yours......

Make sense???????

Probably not.........Very rarely do I make sense........


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 8, 2005)

I fully understand, I was just saying its not a waste to some.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Dustin.........*

No, No, No........

I agree........

It's all a preference thing...........Not everybody likes the same thing........

I hear ya bud.......


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 8, 2005)

i like lifting them to an extent..but like dustin said...not to the point where they become "unpractical"...trucks w/ say 35's on them are plenty practical and flat out look GOOD. but i do agree about the brand new one's. i have an '04 f-150 and it'd look SMOKIN w/ a 4 or 6" lift but i ain't riskin wearin anything out before warranty is up.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Brad...........*

Smart Man!!!!!!!

Very Smart man!!!!!!!!

Don't void that warranty.........


----------



## jason308 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Brad- I saw a good looking Ford today- It looked good on the trailer behind the Chevy! The trailer was the better looking part between it and the Ford, it looked good as a package!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Jason-little boys wear bowties


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 9, 2005)

hmmm.....a ford truck pulling a chevy out....coincidence- the dude in the ford has the same 4wheeler as me. looks like we have good taste in trucks as well as 4wheelers


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 9, 2005)

hmmm..... are you sure you didn't see it the other way around???


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 9, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> hmmm..... are you sure you didn't see it the other way around???


Servant carrying the master.  Makes sense to me.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 9, 2005)

phil- you and i are too much alike...we both have a smart elmo answer for everything..but that's ok i understand your jealousy


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 9, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> phil- you and i are too much alike...we both have a smart elmo answer for everything..but that's ok i understand your jealousy


You may be right.  You may just remind me of a young Phil.  Bummer for you huh?    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 9, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You may be right.  You may just remind me of a young Phil.  Bummer for you huh?
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 9, 2005)

yea pretty much...i just don't know if i can retain as much knowledge. but by god i could always ** it so it looked like i knew what was goin on.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 9, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> hmmm.....a ford truck pulling a chevy out....coincidence- the dude in the ford has the same 4wheeler as me. looks like we have good taste in trucks as well as 4wheelers




It's not the trucks fault. It looks like the driver didn't know how to drive in sand. Tires need to be aired down and if you do start spinning don't take it down to the axles.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 9, 2005)

shhh...don't kill my glory


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 9, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> but by god i could always ** it so it looked like i knew what was goin on.



Its   but that is the key to being a great politician


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 10, 2005)

are you sayin you would vote for me


----------



## jason308 (Jun 12, 2005)

You can't blame that sad situation on the truck.   Dustin hit the nail on the head. I'm glad all this came up, cause the lifted Fords are usually the cleanest ones and I have to give it to those drivers cause I wouldn't take a new Ford in the mud either!!! Then the drivers would have to get all muddy to hook up the snatch strap! Say Brad, you might could sell that Ford dually for a little more now as its had hands laid on it!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 14, 2005)

riiiiiight....


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 16, 2005)

thats just one of them trucks where id say  "hey can i atleast kiss your bumper!?"


----------

